# Do I need to get teeth pulled?



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Cocotini is losing lots of baby teeth EXCEPT her canines( aren't those the large sharp teeth?). Her permanent canines are coming in- top are almost half way in, bottom a quarter to a third. The baby canines are on the outside in all 4 areas. the top baby canines are not loose at all- the bottom are just a tiny bit. How long should I wait before they need to be pulled? I don't want this to mess up her bite which is really good right now. the vet said he would have to put her under light anesthesia- is this normal- couldn't they just sedate her? Any suggestions? thanks, Jocelyn


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jocelyn, can you call the breeder? Some dogs lose them with the adult teeth coming in and some dogs need professional assistance to get them removed. I have one dog that is from lines that retain the baby teeth and I know that they probably won't come out on their own, so there is no point in waiting it out. However, all my other dogs lose them with time, thankfully.

If none of the canines have come out and the adult teeth are all half-way in, it's still hard to tell, but you don't want to risk waiting too long for an appointment if she's going to retain them.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

thanks, Kimberly. I'll check with the breeder, but when your vet removes teeth does he/she sedate or does he/she put the dog under anesthesia?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

As far as I know, they do need to go under anesthesia to have baby canines removed. They have huge roots.

Most people that need to have them removed try to time it with the spay/neuter to have it all done at once so you don't need to use anesthesia twice.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I elected to get one of Tito's upper canines pulled. He lost all of them except one stubborn tooth, and I didn't want to wait any longer in case it would mess up his bite. The vet put him under anesthesia and the process took about 10 minutes. While he was under they cleaned his teeth, trimmed his nails, and did some ear hair. If your breeder says they are going to fall out, give her more raw hides and things to chew on. You can also gently wiggle the teeth (key word is gentle). We also asked our vet about it and she told us a time frame of when to come back if it didnt fall out. That is always good to do too.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Salsa just had one of her baby canines pulled along with her spay. They saved the tooth for me. The root is longer than the tooth!


----------



## kimoh (Jul 5, 2007)

Both of Dilly's top canines were stubborn and did not want to come out and the new ones were coming in. I started giving her flossies and that did the trick for her. Good luck.

Kim


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I just went thru this freak out stage too. I couldn't remember Dora's teeth and when they fell out but Belle had to have 7 teeth removed so it made me a bit of a basket case! Now that it is over and I made a huge deal and probably scared Kathy too <sorry Kathy- I love ya!> Dasher lost his canines with his top two being last! He just turned 6 months but I was told if they aren't out by 7 months, they likely have to be removed. Are the old ones lose when you touch them?


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Delilah's canines didn't want to fall out either. What worked for us was a game of tug of war. Sam help with this too. I incouraged them to play tug. One fell out during a play session. The other one was very stubborn. I was about to make the appointment at the vet, when one day she grabbed my pant leg just as I was lifting my leg over the gate and I heard a strange noise, and sure enough the tooth had ripped loose and I was able to just pull it out.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

top ones aren't loose at all, bottom ones are only slightly loose- I spoke with the vet almost 2 weeks ago- he said to give it 2 weeks so we're just about there- and if they weren't coming out to make the appointment. As she is 7 months now, I guess I'll have to call and let him pull them. She has lots of flossies, bully sticks, and plays tug a war with Mindy- but they don't want to loosen up. I guess I'll call tomorrow and make an appointment for next week. Bummer.... Jocelyn


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

django had one of his baby canines pulled as well. try to schedule it around the time it's toe nail clipping time, might as well take care of both. my vet said it wasn't that uncommon but it did need to be removed.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

The puppy teeth that don't fall, can cause major pain. Benji was miserable and his puppy molar was so far back in the mouth, one of the vets didnt even see it hanging. Benji lost appetite due to severe pain for weeks. Finally my breeder's vet examined him and found the hanging tooth when she pealed back his upper lip. Benji was 7 months then and she immediately extracted it. One of his canines had to be removed as well for better bite. We neutered him at the same time. He was 7 months.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Another thing I found really helpful that was recommended to me was the braided bully stick. As recommended by David, Kathy's handler was to get him all different shapes and sizes but the braided. He had his last tooth stuck right into one. Yes ewwww but I am glad it was natural!

Amanda


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

We had to have about four of Lulu's baby teeth pulled when she was spayed. Has your baby been spayed yet? It's a good opportunity if she hasn't


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Jillee lost all of her teethe but one and she had it pulled during her spay at eight months old. Betzie has lost all of hers already. I hope all goes well!!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Moxie just had eight teeth yanked out during his neutering on Monday. His breath is much sweeter now that he is rid of those old teeth and the crowding situation in his mouth. It has been an easy recovery for him, soon he will be brushing again!!


----------

